# 14ft with 10hp longtail



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Just putting this out there to see if anyone would be interested. Flat bottom with a ten horse longtail and a spare 10hp motor comes withjust incase. Older boat looking at maybe trading or selling either way shoot me a message if your interested. Guns, small old pickup or 80's 4runner trade anything interesting to be honest. I can send pics to message me and I can text them to you.


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

browsing for a small boat to take the kids out fishing... price and pics?


----------



## Echo (Jan 30, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

sold


----------

